

5 Interesting Facts About the Internet in China - dmytton
http://zygote.egg-co.com/5-interesting-facts-about-the-internet-in-china/

======
hellweaver666
Thanks for posting this - I'm off for China for two weeks at the start of
October (first leg of my world tour) and was concerned about the situation
with the 'great firewall of China' and how it would affect my ability to
contact home.

Looks like all should be fine with the exception of Facebook and Twitter!

~~~
jerryji
The only thing that can make you think you'll be fine with Facebook and
Twitter behind the GFW is tor.

~~~
jacquesm
If you are ok with the owner of the exit node being able to snoop your
credentials then that's fine.

------
RyanMcGreal
As far as lists of N things go, this was pretty interesting.

